# Is the 24-105mm f/4L "worth it" for me?



## rap77oh (Aug 10, 2015)

I am upgrading from my Rebel to a 6D (I have finally decided on that). I am now trying to decide if it makes more sense to buy the 6D body only for $1400 or the 6D + 24-105mm f/4L for $2000.

Here's my scenario:

Already have the 50mm 1.8 II. Also have a Canon 430 EX II (and a GoPro 4 if that matters). I have both SD and MicroSD memory cards (that have enough storage and are fast). I also have Photoshop CS6 but would probably add Lightroom and a video editing suite (as I currently use GoPro's).
Shooting primarily portraits (outdoor) and indoor "sports" (CrossFit). Some pictures/videos of real estate listings are also possible but I am not sure I'll go down that route.
People have approached me to make videos (and take photos) for their CrossFit gyms/competitions as well as do your typical Senior pictures/family pictures.
My total budget for body + lens(es) + whatever else you think I would need is $2500 right now.
So does the 24-105mm f/4L make sens for me in that scenario? I feel like it is a "good deal" to get it for $600, like you do in the kit. I just assume (never used it) that it would be too slow for my indoor shooting (relatively fast movements in generally substandard lighting) and that something like an 85mm prime would be better for the portraits and such. If you didn't go with the 24-105mm, how would you spend my remaining budget for what I am focusing on?

Thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to the site. I think that the 24-105 f/4 is a great lens that has a lot of versatility.

I think that it would work just fine for your needs alone side the 50 f/1.8. Note that the other two lenses are probably EF-S lenses and will not work on the 6D, as it is a full frame camera.

The 85mm prime is a great lens as well and a great portrait lens. I have seen a lot of very nice portraits taken with both the 85 and the 24-105.


----------



## waday (Aug 10, 2015)

Agree with Ron that the 24-105 f/4 has a lot of versatility and that both would make good portraits.



rap77oh said:


> Some pictures/videos of real estate listings are also possible but I am not sure I'll go down that route.


If you do end up doing real estate listings, you'll probably want something a little wider than a 24mm, especially for smaller rooms.


----------



## runnah (Aug 10, 2015)

Its a great all around lens. Its got great weather sealing, image stabilization and a fantastic focal range. Personally i feel like it's a very underrated lens. 

With the IS you can get a few extra stops so indoor it would work just fine. Also at 105 MM you can get some bokeh pretty easy at f/4.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2015)

Since you are doing "indoor" sports, real estate, etc
You'll find the versatility of a 24-105 well worth it.  And the f/4 would be good to help isolate the subject in any photo/video as you learn how to use it.  For RE I've used wider though (18mm etc)

And as mentioned, the EF-S lenses normally don't work as the rear element sticks closer to the sensor and can get slapped by the Mirror on a FullFrame camera (6D, 5D ,1D).


----------



## rap77oh (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow, thanks everyone for the quick responses. It seems pretty obvious I should pull the trigger on the kit and not just go body only. 

You guys are awesome.


----------



## rap77oh (Aug 10, 2015)

Also I knew the EFS lenses wouldn't work on the 6D. I just went brain dead typing this trying to get all the info out there so y'all could bring the wisdom. (I removed the part about those.)


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 10, 2015)

rap77oh said:


> Also I knew the EFS lenses wouldn't work on the 6D. I just went brain dead typing this trying to get all the info out there so y'all could bring the wisdom. (I removed the part about those.)


We're glad you're back with the living now


----------



## ronlane (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds good. I did see the real estate part when I posted earlier but you are going to want an UWA for real estate.  I would suggest looking for something like the Sigma 15-30mm f/3.5-4.5 DG EX/Aspherical IF.  I got mine used for about this same price and it made the real estate much easier for me. (And I am using crop sensors)


----------



## rap77oh (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, guys, I pulled the trigger. Got my hands a beautiful 6D and that 24-105mm lens. Never thought I would own anything L series but I am probably a little too excited that I bit on it. Thanks for all the help. 

Sigma 15-30mm is on the list to check out, thanks for that Ron!


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 12, 2015)

rap77oh said:


> Well, guys, I pulled the trigger. Got my hands a beautiful 6D and that 24-105mm lens. Never thought I would own anything L series but I am probably a little too excited that I bit on it. Thanks for all the help.



Since you need a lens to get you started...  at $600 for the 24-105, that's a good deal.  So... suppose you decide to get some other lenses and no longer need the 24-105... you can always sell it for nearly what you paid (in excellent condition, a "used" 24-105 tends to go for around $520-580).  That makes it a fairly safe investment.  There are few other lenses that you could buy to get started and still be able to sell later and recover most of what you paid to buy it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2015)

Sort of riffing on what TCampbell was saying above, about *recovering one's investment*, the easiest way to do that is to buy a pre-owned lens, so you are not on the hook for huge depreciation loss. I was a ProPhoto Supply yesterday, and the Canon world is in a tizzy. People are selling off lenses like CRAZY. Now that the 5D series has hit 50 megapixels...the Canon used lens cabinet is jammed with lenses. There were four 24-105 L's there...there were THREE 400mm f/5.6 lenses there...as well as many other fine, fine Canon optics. THIS IS THE TIME period, right now, to buy used Canon lenses! Here's an iPhone snap of just the lower, right hand corner of the used Canon case, with the three 400mm lenses, and a 24/1.4, a Tokina 80-400, and three L zooms in the back. If you have any spare money right now, be on the lookout for good deals, as people sell of seldom-used stuff to pay for their new 50-MP Canon body. These types of _next big thing_ shifts occur infrequently, and when they do, it's a good time to buy used lenses. The 100-400 Canon L has been updated to a Gen II model, so the 100-400 first-gen is now being sold off quite often. A good example of how much good stuff is being cleared out: they had two 24mm tilt/shift lenses and a 180/3.5 macro...lenses that are uncommon, and not often seen used in a small market like this.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 12, 2015)

@Derrel, I'm hurt that you didn't buy up a 400mm and send it to me as an early Christmas present, with football season upon us now.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2015)

ronlane said:
			
		

> I'm hurt that you didn't buy up a 400mm and send it to me as an early Christmas present, with football season upon us now.



I tell ya' Ron...I was standing there looking at all the toys and thinking, "Man...I wish I was still shooting Canon!" $695 for the 400/5.6? I thought that lens was an extremely good deal! I DID think of you, but not as a Christmas gift list member, I'll be honest. The 180/3.5 macro was sweet too. They had 24/1.4 and 35/1.4 as well as lots of other goodies. I know you have a local area brick and mortar shop nearby. It's amazing how much different the prices are in walk-in retail versus The Big Five web stores and their price points.


----------

